# Super Tufão Guchol - Cat4/5



## CptRena (16 Jun 2012 às 18:34)

Como seria de esperar, numa tempestade desta envergadura, o olho já se encontra bem desenvolvido.





Copyright © 2012 Weather Underground, Inc.

Posição no Pacifico







Guchol Floater






©NOAA


----------

